# Show your Pintail and Widgeon mounts......



## wtc3

I've got a few birds left at the taxi. and just wanted to see some good Sprig and Widgeon mounts to pass the time and scratch my itch! I told him to mount them however he wants and I know he'll do a jam up job. Let's see 'em!

:cheers:


----------



## duckman49

one I did just getting started


----------



## Fishaholic

*Wigeon*

Here is my Wigeon I have three pintails but do not have photos on my computer.


----------



## sotx23

Here is my Widgeon, done my Eric Schmidte in Corpus


----------



## gander

sotx23 said:


> Here is my Widgeon, done my Eric Schmidte in Corpus


Have not gotten anything done by Eric, but that's where me and my brother planned on bringing our Argentina ducks before they were confiscated in customs, as soon as I find a breeder we'll get him some ducks.


----------



## wtc3

Good lookin birds guys! Thanks for postin' em up, I always enjoy seeing different postures and scenes.


----------



## Feathershredder




----------



## Mojo281

*Unbelievable Wigeon*

One of my good friends shot this wigeon two seasons ago... It's at Birdman Studios, can't wait to see the outcome!!


----------



## marshhunter

sorry for the crappy pic took it with my cell phone

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## DuckMendenhall




----------



## wtc3

Mojo281 said:


> One of my good friends shot this wigeon two seasons ago... It's at Birdman Studios, can't wait to see the outcome!!


I was looking for that picture last night! A friend of mine had never heard of a Storm Widgeon and I wanted to show her this one. Helluva bird!!


----------



## DuckMendenhall

Mojo281 said:


> One of my good friends shot this wigeon two seasons ago... It's at Birdman Studios, can't wait to see the outcome!!


Once in a lifetime bird right there!


----------



## Hardy776

View attachment 515187


On its way from birdman studios as we speak.


----------



## Hardy776




----------



## wtc3

Good lookin bird! It looks like he's got a little bit of iridescent purple goin on behind his eye there!


----------



## Duckman3000

Love the storm! A lot of variations of that particular gene with that one being at the very high end.

Eric


----------



## Mojo281

Here's a pic of the bird again, and below it, the mount from Todd at Birdman Studios...


----------



## wtc3

That turned out great! I watched one for 6 days last season hitting the same flooded cow pasture and couldn't get the landowner's permission to hunt. :headknock


----------



## Rack Ranch

Beautiful mounts guys !!


----------



## JShupe

*Rockport widgeon*

killed out of the Port Bay club


----------



## BRH

Most of my other ducks are flying wall mounts so had him do this one as a standing table mount.


----------



## twdjr




----------



## fishingtwo

*beautiful mounts*

Those are some great mounts guys. I got this one mounted over 30 years

ago by Bobby Pollock, still dont look two bad. :texasflag


----------



## SpottedAg

Thanks to all for posting. I have a widgeon at taxi now that doesn't look quite so hot. I got some good recommendations for my next taxi.


----------



## saltaholic

Heres my banded pintail killed on Ferguson Ranch in Edna. Jimmy Sparks did the mount, I wanted it exactly as the bird was when he was killed....feet down and band showing!

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## rowdy's owner

hears my three pintails. Bottom 2 were banded.


----------



## wtc3

Buncha good lookin' birds guys! I'll try to remember this thread when mine are done. Thanks for playing along!!


----------



## toolabsluvr

my mounts....all three were banded....


----------



## flat185

sotx23 said:


> Here is my Widgeon, done my Eric Schmidte in Corpus


That's fine right there


----------



## flat185

Here's mine


----------



## justinsfa

wtc3 said:


> Buncha good lookin' birds guys! I'll try to remember this thread when mine are done. Thanks for playing along!!


I saw yours taped out the other day.... gonna look pretty neat!


----------



## wtc3

AWWW, Come on maaan!!!

I told Brandon to do whatever he wanted with it so I'm sure it will turn out great. I've been killing ducks and geese for a lot of years and that was my very first Sprig lol. Next time you're down here let me know and I'll buy lunch.


----------



## justinsfa

wtc3 said:


> AWWW, Come on maaan!!!
> 
> I told Brandon to do whatever he wanted with it so I'm sure it will turn out great. I've been killing ducks and geese for a lot of years and that was my very first Sprig lol. Next time you're down here let me know and I'll buy lunch.


hahaha.... My lips are sealed man.... All I can say is its gonna turn out pretty good... I actually have pictures of it, but I wont post 'em so I won't ruin the suprise... haha

As much time as I spent wearing his ears out, he probably could have finished it... my GF was getting antsy after the 3 hour mark....

Its a pretty good ways for me, but the detour to Praseks made it bearable... I probably wont make it down til next Spring when mine are done, but I will let you know.


----------



## wtc3

Hahaha! Sounds good!

I can spend hours talking to him and he does some great work. THE Snow goose and the two Specks were enough to sell me on his skills lol.


----------



## ak

Not a pintail or widgeon but just as kewl. Yes the bird came with jewelry when he was shot down. Uploaded from iPhone couldnt rotate.


----------



## RedfireSVT

any new ones?


----------



## wtc3




----------



## RedfireSVT

can anyone recommend a good bird taxidermist in texas? the last couple i have used weren't that great.


----------



## outtotrout09

Mojo281 said:


> One of my good friends shot this wigeon two seasons ago... It's at Birdman Studios, can't wait to see the outcome!!


Thats what I have been waiting for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LT

Mine from last year


----------



## RedfireSVT

LT said:


> Mine from last year


nice! who did that mount?


----------



## RedfireSVT

couple of mine:


----------



## Quackinstackin

mine from bill moos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT

RedfireSVT said:


> nice! who did that mount?


 William Mathes at Wildfowl Taxidermy in Waller


----------



## RedfireSVT

LT said:


> William Mathes at Wildfowl Taxidermy in Waller


yup, i found his website. thanks!


----------



## Rip-N-Lips

*dead mount*

Roger Harp in Mont Belvieu did this one for me years ago. I built the back board out of old fence pickets. Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## txagduckhuntin

DuckMendenhall said:


>


 who did your dead mount? I am looking to have one doen with Mallard, Pintail, Wood duck, Widgeon, Blue and greeen teal


----------



## WildThings

txagduckhuntin said:


> who did your dead mount? I am looking to have one doen with Mallard, Pintail, Wood duck, Widgeon, Blue and greeen teal


pm sent


----------

